# 20 Gal Long



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Setting up my 20L. Just thought I would try to keep a little journal of it. I'm about to start cycling it (first time cycling a tank. Fishless cycle. I hope all goes well ;-))

P.S. This is the back part of the tank (that's why the sand level is a bit high). I would've taken a picture of the front but my bed is way messy at the moment


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Is this going to be a soil based tank or are you just planning on using sand? 

I like the shape of 20 gallon long tanks. Looks like decent sized sections for each betta.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Is this going to be a soil based tank or are you just planning on using sand?
> 
> I like the shape of 20 gallon long tanks. Looks like decent sized sections for each betta.


Thanks =] Nah, I actually tried the soil based tank (no fishes, just plants) and I'm not sure why but I started getting a strange odor and then all my plants died and weird fungus grew everywhere :shock: I mean I'm sure it was something I did wrong, but I just wanna keep things simple for now. I plan on using root tabs for the root feeders and I probably won't be growing anything too fancy in there.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a question when you divide up a tank like this, how do you decide where to put the filter and the heater?


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

You could do a d.i.y spray bar... just requires time, effort, and materials.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Jexx said:


> I have a question when you divide up a tank like this, how do you decide where to put the filter and the heater?


Well I know some people cleverly put it in the middle and hide it with large plants. I think I'm going to try to put the heater in the middle and maybe use two filters, one in each corner. But first I'm going to put the heater in one corner and see how much of a difference I get in temperature on both ends of the tank. Alternatively, I have 4-6 small sponge filters I got cheap off ebay, so if I think the flow isn't very good then I'll just put one in each section and connect them all together.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

PaulO said:


> You could do a d.i.y spray bar... just requires time, effort, and materials.


Oh I've never heard about that. I don't mind time and effort, it's expensive materials I worry about XD I will look it up. Have you done one yourself?


----------



## karbear625 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it's going to look so cool.  I am definitely going to stalk this post because I am so curious to see what you are going to do! Do you have the bettas already or are you getting them to fill it once the tank is cycled?


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

karbear625 said:


> I think it's going to look so cool.  I am definitely going to stalk this post because I am so curious to see what you are going to do! Do you have the bettas already or are you getting them to fill it once the tank is cycled?


Thanks, I hope I don't disappoint! ^^;; I have three males that I plan to put, and the other three spaces will hopefully be for future males I get from my black orchid pair. I think when I put the three guys in I will take out some of the dividers so that they have more swimming space, but I left them in for now to see how much they interrupt the flow.


----------



## karbear625 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's cool! I am hoping to plant a betta tank if I can convince my mom to let me go buy my own betta and supplies.  I have a tank at my dad's, but the fish get really stressed (mostly the platies) whenever I clean or take them out to redecorate so scratching the fake plants and doing a NPT is not an option there.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

karbear625 said:


> That's cool! I am hoping to plant a betta tank if I can convince my mom to let me go buy my own betta and supplies.  I have a tank at my dad's, but the fish get really stressed (mostly the platies) whenever I clean or take them out to redecorate so scratching the fake plants and doing a NPT is not an option there.


That's great, bettas love planted tanks! If you do it, just make sure you get some decent lights (in my experience, that is the key) and that way you shouldn't have any problems growing the less demanding plants.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I though of doing that with my 20G but I find divided tanks are a PITA to gravel siphon ( I have 2 10G's divided 3 ways). 



> Well I know some people cleverly put it in the middle and hide it with large plants. I think I'm going to try to put the heater in the middle and maybe use two filters, one in each corner. But first I'm going to put the heater in one corner and see how much of a difference I get in temperature on both ends of the tank. Alternatively, I have 4-6 small sponge filters I got cheap off ebay, so if I think the flow isn't very good then I'll just put one in each section and connect them all together.


I think if it were me, I would put 2 or 3 sponge filters in there, that way they all get good circulation. I know for my divided tanks, I have a HOB filter in the corner with the heater and the other compartments tend to not be as clean - especially the one on the other end.

SOme driftwood and Anubias would look lovely in there.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Tikibirds said:


> I though of doing that with my 20G but I find divided tanks are a PITA to gravel siphon ( I have 2 10G's divided 3 ways).
> 
> I think if it were me, I would put 2 or 3 sponge filters in there, that way they all get good circulation. I know for my divided tanks, I have a HOB filter in the corner with the heater and the other compartments tend to not be as clean - especially the one on the other end.
> 
> SOme driftwood and Anubias would look lovely in there.


 
Thanks for the advice! I think I will do that :-D


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just keeping track of the cycling...

*Day 1:*

Ammonia - 5 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm

*Day 3:*

Ammonia - 5 ppm
Nitrite - 2 ppm

*Day 5:*

Ammonia - 4-5 ppm
Nitrite - 2-5 ppm
Nitrate - 20 ppm


I heard that raising the temperature helps cycle faster? I don't have a heater in right now but I know the temp stays around 78 F in the tank. I think I might gradually bump it up to 85 F.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Day 9:*

Ammonia - 2 ppm (Time to bump it up)
Nitrite - 2-5 ppm
Nitrate - 80 ppm (Time for water change!)


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool! I think it will turn out great.


----------

